# Schwache Ergebnisse bei den GPU Benchmarks



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Hallo!

Ich habe gerade einen Aquamark3 Benchmark durchlaufen lassen und verglichen mit einigen anderen Teilnehmern eine doch geringe Punktezahl erhalten. Falls mir vielleicht einer aus unserem Team ein wenig unter die Arme greifen könnte... derzeit bin ich nämlich am Ende mit meinem Latein.

Hardware:
Athlon 64 X2 6400+ @3,250GHz
ASRock ALiveDual-eSATA2
4GB DDR2800 CL4-4-4-12
*Geforce FX 5200 SE 128MB DDR-Ram (64Bit)*

Software:
Windows XP SP3
...nur das nötigste läuft
Forceware 93.71 (Performance)


----------



## Masterwana (18. April 2009)

hmm.. kuck dir mal den VGA-RAM Takt an da stimmt was nicht!
Standard sind 332MHz und du benchst mit *245*MHz? Zahlendreher? Wolltest bestimmt 425MHz haben, oder?


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Der zeigt das offensichtlich nur falsch an. In Riva Tuner läuft er mit 490MHz. 245 x 2. Mehr ging nicht.


----------



## Lippokratis (18. April 2009)

kann am Treiber liegen oder das die anderen LOD-tweaks genutzt haben


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

LOD Tweaks haben eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf den AM3


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Ich hab extra einen Treiber genommen, den einige Top-5 Leute auch hatten.
Und mein CPU läuft wie er soll... hab das mit SuperPi-Werten verglichen.
hmmmm...


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Ich würde sagen, dass dir einfach so 30MHz GPU Takt fehlen. Die CPU ist stark genug.


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Mehr geht leider nicht. Ein paar MHz mehr und ich hab bei RTHDRIBL Pixel-Fehler. (Ati-Tool funktioniert nicht und produziert sofort Fehler)
Mich wundert nur, dass Leute mit schwächerer Taktung (vom CPU red ich erst gar nicht) vor mir sind. Aber naja,... kann man nix machen. Ist halt auf diese Weise nur noch mühsamer Punkte fürs Team zu sammeln. Jeweils ~0,8... das dauert. 


*auf seinen Phenom II X4 Black Edition kuckt, der 3,6GHz bei 1,45V packt*



Alriin schrieb:


> Jeweils ~0,8... das dauert.



~0,6 sogar nur mit der FX 5200.


----------



## der8auer (18. April 2009)

Mhhh VMod gibts nicht für die Karte?

Doppelposts bitte vermeiden  Dazu den "Ändern" Button verweden.


----------



## Alriin (18. April 2009)

Ich habe mit VMods leider keine Erfahrung. Ausserdem möchte ich mir das Ding (FX 5200) nicht noch mal antun. Werde jetzt mal die 7600GS durchlaufen lassen. Und dann kommt die Radeon HD3600Pro. Da müssen doch Punkte drin sein!


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (1. Mai 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> LOD Tweaks haben eigentlich keinen Einfluss auf den AM3



Bei alten Schimmel-Grafikkarten* schon. 


*Das ist nicht abwertend gemeint.

_edit:
Argh, ich meinte eigentlich Mip-Tweaks, ich komme immer durcheinander, weil das ja eigentlich dasselbe ist._


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2009)

Bei neuen Karten auch, nur nicht soviel prozentual gesehen.

Und der zusätzliche GPU Takt wird bei der FX5200SE nichts bringen da die Speicherbandbreite voll und ganz limitiert; habe selber eine 
Der 93er Treiber ist ebenfalls nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

Ja, Carsten hat recht. LOD-Tweak bringt was beim AM3. Nicht viel, aber ein bisserl halt. Ist nur die Frage ob das legal ist.


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2009)

Darüber haben wir hier schon mal diskutiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage-3.html
LOD Tweaks sind eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Der Großteil verwendet sie aber und nachweisen kann man sie nicht. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Alriin (1. Mai 2009)

Mir ist es ohnehin zu aufwendig. Konzentriere mich lieber auf die 2D Benchmarks.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Darüber haben wir hier schon mal diskutiert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/16847-info-3dmark-01-03-05-06-vantage-3.html
> LOD Tweaks sind eigentlich nicht erlaubt. Der Großteil verwendet sie aber und nachweisen kann man sie nicht. Muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Bei Hwbot sind LOD Tweaks *keineswegs* verboten.


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2009)

HWBot schrieb:
			
		

> Forbidden Tweaks:
> 
> * mipmap tweaking
> * Don’t disable post-processing
> ...



"rendered image differs too much from the original due to other software tweaking"

Ist doch bei LOD der Fall oder?


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2009)

Bei Hwbot steht ausdrücklich in den Regeln dass LOD erlaubt ist, da es eine Menge Zeit und Aufwand bedeutet für jede Grafikkarte und für jeden Benchmark das Optimum zu finden. Im Gegensatz zu anderen Tweaks bei denen zum Teil nur ein Häkchen gesetzt.


Der Punkt den du zitierst hast, könnte sich auf z.B. auf deaktivierte DXT Texturen bei ATI Karten beziehen.


----------



## der8auer (1. Mai 2009)

Okay das wusste ich nicht  Danke für den Hinweis.

Hast du noch eine Quelle dafür? Dann könnte ich das in meinen Guide einbauen.


----------



## mAlkAv (1. Mai 2009)

Steht irgendwo im Forum dort, ich kann es gerne raussuchen.
Leider ist die Seite scheinbar grad down.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. Mai 2009)

Hier haben sich einige zu Wort gemeldet, die auch bei Hwbot was zu sagen haben: Mipmap tweaking, cheating or legit tweak? - XtremeSystems Forums

Ergebnis des Ganzen ist, das LOD-Tweaks via Rivatuner allgemein akzeptiert werden, extremes Mipmap-Optimieren allerdings wiederum nicht. Das ist insofern suboptimal, als dass Mip Mapping als LOD-Bestandteil angesehen wird bzw. werden kann, wobei LOD Geometrie sowie Texturierung umfasst. Ich bin von dieser halbgaren Lösung nicht wirklich begeistert, aber was will man machen...


----------



## mAlkAv (2. Mai 2009)

Stephan hat es eigentlich schon gesagt, und die Bilder in dem Thread sprechen auch für sich.
In den Hwbot Regeln habe ich direkt nur dieses hier gefunden:


_3.2. Mipmap

This cheat is a very simple one to explain: a certain Nvidia video card tweaking utility (for obvious reasons not mentioned by name) allow people to enable a very high level of detail value, making the benchmark run either without details or even without image of any kind. The 3D benchmark becomes unrecognizable and in addition, the FPS rate is not visible anymore. Since in certain benchmarks, the 3D image contains only two or three colors, Futuremark and HWbot decided not to support this feature as a legit tweaking method. *Note that the usual LOD tweaking, which requires a lot of time to find the sweet spot, is allowed*_.


----------

